# Metal versions of classical music



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

There are many Metal guitarists (real metal, not the tr00 Kvlt kind) that love and like classical music. This inspires them to make high-tempo metal versions of Classical pieces.

Here is one: Canon In D (with his own variations) by JerryC. This became a famous video on Youtube among guitar enthusiasts: 
Here is an article about it. http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/27/arts/television/27heff.html

Post your favorites and comments.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Canon in D as metal? I always thought it was the original headbanging music.

Kinda makes me wonder when someone will step up and do a thrash metal version of The Blue Danube.


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure about this. Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, maybe just a hint of sarcasm. But Canon in D for metalheads...I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The Black Metal band Marduk (quite a well known one) reworked the themes from Night on Bare Mountain to create a proper metal song:





and the thrash band Mekong Delta also performed Night on Bare Mountain but remained faithful to the original arrangement:


----------



## sam richards (Apr 8, 2009)

Another one:
Alexi Laiho and Roope Latvala (guitarists from Children of Bodom) cover Vivaldi's Four Seasons (summer)


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Just watch it.


----------

